# Canadian troops injured in Kabul suicide bombing



## nULL (27 Jan 2004)

http://www.cbc.ca/storyview/MSN/2004/01/27/cdnsafghan010427    




> KABUL - At last three Canadian soldiers were injured Tuesday morning by a suicide bomber in Kabul.
> 
> 
> The condition of the soldiers and the nature of their injuries have not been released.
> ...


 http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/3432587.stm  




> Canadian soldier killed in Kabul
> The multi-national force has faced attacks from rebels
> At least two people including a Canadian peacekeeper have been killed in the Afghan capital, Kabul, in a suicide bomb attack.
> 
> ...


 http://www.reuters.com/newsArticle.jhtml?type=worldNews&storyID=4213602 




> KABUL (Reuters) - At least one Canadian soldier with the NATO-led peacekeeping force in Afghanistan was killed and three other peacekeepers hurt when a suicide bomber blew himself up near their car in Kabul Tuesday, an Afghan official said.
> 
> The casualties were the first among the Canadian contingent of the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) since two Canadian soldiers were killed in October when their car hit a mine on the outskirts of Kabul.
> 
> ...


----------



## Infanteer (27 Jan 2004)

******s.

Now, these terrorist acts really strike home.

RIP


----------



## Joel85 (27 Jan 2004)

This must really put the Vandoos heading over on edge having a soldier die right before they get there. Also, what a tragedy, since the soldier was so close to being done his tour.

RIP canadian soldier


----------



## nULL (27 Jan 2004)

posted some pics on my website

 http://www.playsource.net/justin/suicide/suicide.html


----------



## Pikache (27 Jan 2004)

Better off belong to Army News forum.


----------



## webster (27 Jan 2004)

I just hope that this doent turn out to be the same type of thing that the Americians are going through everyday in Iraq.


----------



## gate_guard (27 Jan 2004)

RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Jan 2004)

UPDATE to nUll‘s post:

 http://www.cbc.ca/stories/2004/01/27/cdnsafghan010427 

Bomb attack kills Canadian soldier in Kabul 
Last Updated Tue, 27 Jan 2004 9:55:00 
KABUL - One Canadian soldier was killed and three others injured in a suicide attack on a convoy in Afghanistan‘s capital city Tuesday morning, military and police officials said. 

"North of King‘s Palace we had a suicide bomber," said Maj. Jamie Morse, deputy commander of the Royal Canadian Regiment, 3rd Battalion. 

"The explosives were strapped to the person‘s chest. There is one Canadian dead." 

Cpl. Jamie Brendan Murphy, 26, of Conception Harbour, Nfld., was killed in the blast. 

Military officials said the blast went off around 8:30 a.m. near two Iltis jeeps carrying six soldiers in a convoy. They were on a routine patrol in the western side of Kabul about one kilometre from Camp Julien, the main base housing most of Canada‘s 2,000 soldiers. 

"There was a bump in the road, and when they slowed down to pass over it a terrorist jumped on one of the vehicles and blew himself up," said Ali Jan Askaryar, head of police in the western district of Kabul. 

Lieut. Jason Matthew Feyko, 30 of Peterborough, Ont., Cpl. Jeremy Gerald MacDonald, 30, of Burnt Islands, Nfld. and Cpl. Richard Michael Newman, 23, of Heartland, N.B., who were wounded in the attack, were said to have non-life threatening injuries. 

One of the injured soldiers was transported to a German medical facility at Camp Warehouse, and two others remain in the care of Canadian medical staff at Camp Julien. 

"I am deeply saddened by the tragic incident that claimed the life of Cpl. Jamie Murphy and injured three others," Minister of National Defence David Pratt said in a statement. "Our deepest sympathies are with the families and friends of the victims of this terrible event." 

All of the soldiers are members of the International Security and Assistance Force, and are taking part in policing and security operations in Kabul. 

One Afghan civilian died and eight others were injured in the attack and are being treated in hospital. 

Last October, two other Canadians were killed in Kabul. Sgt. Robert Allan Short, 42, and Cpl. Robbie Christopher Beerenfenger, 29, died when a suspected landmine was detonated under their jeep. Master Cpl. Jason Cory Hamilton, Cpl. Thomas Stirling and Cpl. Cameron Lee Laidlaw were hurt in the incident. 

The latest attack comes less than a week after members of a second contingent of Canadian troops began heading to Afghanistan. They will replace the first wave of troops who have been there for the past six months. 

Nearly 2,000 men and women from CFB Valcartier are expected to be in Camp Julien by mid-February.


----------



## dwyer.sd (27 Jan 2004)

"He shall not grow old as we who are left grow old
Age shall not weary him nor the years condemn,
At the going down of the sun and in the morning 
we will remember him"


----------



## Gunnar (27 Jan 2004)

They‘ve released the name.

==============================

Cdn. soldier killed in suicide attack in Kabul

CTV.ca News Staff

A Canadian soldier has been killed and three others wounded in a suicide bombing in Afghanistan. 

The soldier, Cpl. Jamie Brendan Murphy, 26, of Conception Harbour, Nfld, was among a group of six Canadian troops who were riding in Iltis jeeps on a routine morning patrol through the outskirts of Kabul. 

When they slowed down for a bump in the road near King‘s Palace, a bombed-out former palace, a bomber jumped onto one of the vehicles and detonated explosives that were apparently strapped to his chest.

"They were just outside the main gate of Camp Julien on a road that is used by all members of the International Security Assistance Force," Gen. Ray Henault, Chief of the Defence Staff for the Canadian Forces, told reporters Tuesday.

Three Canadian soldiers were wounded. They are: Lt. Jason Matthew Feyko, 30 of Peterborough, Ont; Cpl. Jeremy Gerald MacDonald, 30, of Burnt Island, Nfld. Cpl. Richard Michael Newman, 23, of Heartland, N.B. 

None of the three suffered life-threatening injuries. One walked into hospital at Camp Julien on his own, military officials said. Another was flown to German medical facilities at the Kabul International Airport where he had surgery for an eye injury. The third soldier had superficial wounds.

"They‘re under the best of care right now and it looks like they‘re going to be OK," said Janzen. 

The military says as many as nine Afghan civilians walking nearby were hurt in the blast. One later died in hospital.

Defence Minister David Pratt joined Henault to offer condolences to the families of the victims. Pratt said the death is a stark reminder of the sacrifices Canadian Forces members make.

So far, no one has claimed responsibility for the attack and an investigation is underway. 

Afghan President Hamid Karzai blames the attack on what he calls "terrorist elements" intent on disrupting the peace and security of people in Afghanistan.

Suicide bombings are rare in Afghanistan. In June, four German soldiers were killed and 29 wounded in a suicide attack on their bus in one of the most serious post-Taliban attacks in the capital.

Two Canadian soldiers were killed and three injured in a mine explosion in October. The soldiers were also travelling in an Iltis jeep. An investigation was not able to prove that terrorists were behind the strike, the commander of the NATO-led force in Kabul said earlier this month.

After the October incident, the military ordered heavier replacement vehicles and restricted the use of the open-topped Iltis. The new rules say the Iltis is only to be used on hard surfaced roads, in built-up areas, such as patroling the narrow streets of Kabul. 

In the countryside, the Iltis has been replaced by a much heavier armoured vehicle. 

Henault said he didn‘t believe that if the soldiers had been riding in a more armoured vehicle, they would not have been targeted. 

"There is no protection against a determined suicide bomber," Henault told reporters.

At their main base in Kabul, some of the Canadian soldiers are now speculating that the attack was retaliation for a night-time raid the Canadians carried out early last week, in which several suspected terrorists and alleged drug lords were apprehended. 

The soldiers said the raid represented a change of tactics -- going from street patrolling to direct action and today‘s attack may have been revenge.

Scott Taylor of the military magazine Espirit de Corps told CTV Newsnet he is beginnng to wonder what the Canadian mission in Afghanistan has actually accomplished. 

"They say it‘s been a great success, I don‘t see that as being the case. In fact, I think the security situation is worse than it was two years ago. 

"I think we should be looking beyond the military application of the mission and seeing what politically we can do to try to bring overall security to Afghanistan."

Canadians account for about 40 per cent of the 5,200-strong ISAF force in Afghanistan, which has soldiers from 34 countries. Members of the Royal Canadian Regiment Battalion Group started returning to Canada last week after finishing their tour, with the arrival of fresh troops from Valcartier, Que.


----------



## Pikache (27 Jan 2004)

http://www.canada.com/national/story.asp?id=5290EA64-2937-4695-BFE3-F10B580494A3 

Suicide bomber kills Canadian soldier in Kabul
Three others injured in blast

LES PERREAUX AND TERRY PEDWELL  
Canadian Press 


Tuesday, January 27, 2004

Two Canadian Forces medical unit soldiers console each other. (CP/Terry Pedwell) 

ADVERTISEMENT 



KABUL -- A suspected suicide bomber with explosives strapped to his chest approached a routine patrol of lightly armoured Iltis vehicles Tuesday and set off an explosion that killed a Canadian soldier and injured three of his comrades, military officials said. 

The two-vehicle patrol was about a kilometre away from Camp Julien, the main Canadian base in Kabul, when the attack happened, said Maj. Jamie Morse. 

The three injured Canadian soldiers were all in stable condition. The blast also killed one Afghan civilian and injured at least eight others. 

"North of King‘s Palace we had a suicide bomber," said Morse, deputy commander of 3rd Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, breaking the news to sombre fellow officers at the Camp Julien command centre. 

"The explosives were strapped to the person‘s chest. There is one Canadian dead." 

SOLDIER KILLED
Cpl. Jamie Brendan Murphy, 26, of Conception Harbour, Nfld. 

SOLDIERS WOUNDED 
Lieut. Jason Matthew Seyko, 30, of Peterborough, Ont. 
Cpl. Jeremy Gerald MacDonald, 30, of Burnt Island, Nfld. 
Cpl. Richard Michael Newman, 23, of Hartland, N.B. 


One of the injured soldiers was flown to German medical facilities near Kabul where he had surgery for an eye injury. Another was in surgery at Camp Julien for minor injuries. The third soldier had lighter wounds and managed to walk into the Camp Julien medical unit on his own. 

"They‘re under the best of care right now and it looks like they‘re going to be OK," said Maj. Jay Janzen, public affairs officer for the regiment. 

The Canadian Forces later released their names. 

Killed in the explosion was Cpl. Jamie Brendan Murphy, 26, of Conception Harbour, Nfld. 

The three wounded are Lieut. Jason Matthew Seyko, 30, of Peterborough, Ont.; Cpl. Jeremy Gerald MacDonald, 30, of Burnt Island, Nfld., and Cpl. Richard Michael Newman, 23, of Hartland, N.B. 

A memorial service for Murphy is tentatively planned for Wednesday at Camp Julien. 

Afghan President Hamid condemned the attack.

Karzai blames the attack on what he calls "terrorist elements" intent on disrupting the peace and security of people in Afghanistan. 

The deadly attack came just as members of the Royal Canadian Regiment, based in Petawawa, Ont., are starting to return to Canada after their six-month tour of duty in Afghanistan. Hundreds of fresh troops from the Royal 22nd Regiment - the Vandoos - are arriving every week from Valcartier, Que. 

The patrol of six soldiers from the Royal Canadian Regiment left Camp Julien around 8:25 a.m. Tuesday. They set out along the pothole-covered Green Road, which stretches over a plateau at the foot of a mountain to the bombed-out King‘s Palace, a landmark overlooking Kabul and Camp Julien. 

The soldiers were only a few minutes into their patrol when a man with a long beard approached from a trench dug alongside the road, said officials and Afghan witnesses at the scene. 

"There was a bump in the road, and when they slowed down to pass over it a terrorist jumped on one of the vehicles and blew himself up," said Ali Jan Askaryar, head of police in the western district of Kabul. 

Less than an hour after the attack, the injured soldiers were in hospital and one soldier was pronounced dead. 

A Canadian soldier who was at the scene and did not want to be identified said the road was strewn with the body parts of the attacker. 

Canadian troops, other NATO forces and local police cordoned off the scene of the attack. 

Inside the area, a burned-out Iltis vehicle sat on a patch of blackened road. A small Canadian flag hung from its antenna. A white sheet was lying next to it. A civilian car also appeared to have been badly burned in the blast. 

Fazel Karim Sayedi, director of the Kabul hospital where many of the injured were treated, said a 20-year-old Afghan man had died of severe abdominal injuries. The man‘s weeping relatives identified him as Abdul Qadir, Sayedi said. 

The Canadian base was put under lockdown for most of Tuesday, with no one allowed to enter or leave without special permission. Light armoured vehicles moved out to protect the scene, while army snipers took up positions around the camp. A military investigation began. 

The open-backed Iltis vehicle has been the source of controversy since two Canadian soldiers were killed in a mine explosion last October. 

Sgt. Robert Short and Cpl. Robbie Beerenfenger died Oct. 2 when at least one anti-tank mine hidden on a sandy track in hills south of Kabul exploded under their Iltis. Three other soldiers were injured. 

While military leaders maintained a heavier vehicle would not have saved the two men, new vehicles with more armour were rushed into service. They have yet to arrive at Camp Julien. 

Some soldiers who asked not to be identified were reluctant to blame the Iltis for Tuesday‘s death, but at least one was angry. 

"We‘re still using the Iltis, and from what I‘ve heard, we‘re not getting enough of the Mercedes vehicles to replace them," the soldier said. 

"It‘s the same as October. They‘re (the Iltis) from the 1940s, and we‘re fighting a war in another century. (The enemy) knows we‘re vulnerable because they see us out there with them all the time." 

Camp Julien is the main base of the 2,000 Canadian soldiers who make up 40 per cent of the 5,200-member International Security Assistance Force established by NATO to protect the interim Afghan government. 

Canadian military officials said they will continue patrols, but the Iltis and sport utility vehicles were left on base Tuesday in favour of more heavily-armoured vehicles. 

"It doesn‘t change the way we do our business here," Janzen said. "We are professional soldiers. We know it would be a risk, coming here into Afghanistan. But at the same time we have a job to do and we will continue doing it." 

An investigation into the October blast was not able to establish conclusively that terrorists were behind the strike, the commander of the NATO-led force in Kabul said earlier this month. However, Lt.-Gen. Goetz Gliemeroth of Germany said he was convinced the two soldiers died as the result of an act of terror. 

The belief is commonly-held among Canadian soldiers too, although it is not the official military position, Janzen said. 

There have been other attacks on NATO troops in the Kabul area. 

In June, four German soldiers were killed and 29 wounded in a suicide attack on their bus in one of the most serious post-Taliban attacks in the capital. 

And rockets have been fired at their bases by unidentified assailants. 

© Copyright 2004 The Canadian Press 

***
RIP soldier.


----------



## Excolis (27 Jan 2004)

http://www.canada.com/windsor/story.asp?id=B126A50B-C22D-4D92-827C-E23B427D703C


----------



## Danjanou (27 Jan 2004)

Rest easy Bro. you‘ll be home soon.


----------



## Danny (27 Jan 2004)

REST IN PEACE  Cpl. Jamie Brendan Murphy.


----------



## D-n-A (27 Jan 2004)

RIP

 http://www.combatcamera.dnd.ca/photoarchive/LoRes/%212004/012704/Cpl%20Murphy.jpg 

English / Anglais
KA2004-C041D
Date Unknown
Kabul, Afghanistan

Cpl Jamie Brendan Murphy, of Parachute Company Third Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment Battalion Group during a patrol in Kabul, Afghanistan. Cpl Murphy was killed when an explosion occurred near the Iltis jeep in which he was riding. The explosion was believed to be caused by a suicide bomber. An investigation into the incident is currently being conducted. 
Op ATHENA is Canada‘s contribution to the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF), the United Nations-Authorized mission in Kabul, Afghanistan. 
Op ATHENA began in August 2003 and is currently scheduled to end late summer 2004. The mission of ISAF is to maintain security in Kabul and its surrounding areas so the Afghan Transitional Authority and UN agencies can begin rebuilding the country. At this time, ISAF comprises approximately 5,500 troops from 31 nations.
DND Photo French / Francais
KA2004-C041A
Date unknown
Kabul, Afghanistan

 http://www.combatcamera.dnd.ca/scripts/PortWeb.dll?quickfind=Cpl%20Murphy.jpg&catalog=combat&template=cc_showdetail_e


----------



## nbk (27 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by D-n-A:
> [qb] RIP
> 
> http://www.combatcamera.dnd.ca/photoarchive/LoRes/%212004/012704/Cpl%20Murphy.jpg
> ...


----------



## Doug VT (27 Jan 2004)

You have no idea.  1 could have easily been 4.  I didn‘t have time to think, I did what I had to do.  I will never forget what I saw, I feel like I‘m still there.  I never realized how much shrapnel our jeep took till I was done with the casualties and they were on there way.  We came so close.  All I can smell is blood, it won‘t go away.  Am I ok?  I don‘t know?  Why?  I can tell you one thing, it sucks to know that you are the only one there, when you are running to help your friends.  I swear I was there less then 30 seconds, not that I could help Jamie.  I‘m so sorry Jamie


----------



## Infanteer (27 Jan 2004)

Stay safe Doug.


----------



## mattoigta (27 Jan 2004)




----------



## Franko (27 Jan 2004)

Doug...to you and the boys in your company and all the others in Kabul, EVERYONE in the RCD Battle Group mourns your loss.

The flags were lowered at 1122 loc in Camp Maple Leaf, Drvar, and Camp Black Bear today.

You guys were SO close to going home with him...

You did everything you could

You have our deepest condolences and my respect.


----------



## TIGER (27 Jan 2004)

I fell sorry for the people who died.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 Jan 2004)

Doug, everyone here in Gagetown is feeling the pain.. stay safe.  

Bzz


----------



## dwyer.sd (27 Jan 2004)

Doug, you know the drill.  Maintaining the integrity of your team is the most important thing right now.  You will have time soon enough once you are safe in canada to morn the loss of our brave comrades.  Remember them while in the air, holding your risers, looking over the world.  Stay safe, and God speed.


----------



## pegged (27 Jan 2004)

RIP Jamie.


----------



## Cadet810 (27 Jan 2004)

Rest in Peace Cpl.Murphy.

My highest respect goes out to The Royal Canadian Regiment and the other soldiers in Kabul.


----------



## typhoon85 (27 Jan 2004)

RIP


----------



## Korus (27 Jan 2004)

RIP. Speedy recovery to the injured.

My condolences to friends and family.

The rest of you, comming and soon going, make it home safe.


----------



## Derick Lewis (27 Jan 2004)

Doug were all feeling it you and the boys there more then others, Jamie was a great friend from way back in Dukes company, I wont forget him not ever, he was a good soldier and a better friend. See you in the ranks here in CJ we will toast to Murph everynight till we get on those planes for home.


----------



## yot (28 Jan 2004)

RIP


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (28 Jan 2004)

RIP Cpl Murphy    

Also a speedy recovery to the three soldiers wounded in the attack.


----------



## Driverguy (28 Jan 2004)

The cost of freedom is high.  Sometimes these things happens.  Never makes it easier.  RIP our friend.


----------



## Slim (29 Jan 2004)




----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Jan 2004)

God Speed to all of you serving abroad, and my you rest in peace Cpl Murphy.

Soldiers regular and reserve, across canada mourn the loss.


----------



## excoelis (29 Jan 2004)

If any of that scumbag's friends are reading this know one thing - We are waiting........   

We stand proud and ready.   We will not give up. We love our country and freedom of thought, and wish to give that gift to the oppressed. We stand by our cause, and are willing to stand by YOUR people, where you are too feable of mind or brainwashed to do so.   We will risk our lives to the man in order that our way of life is protected and made available to others.   

If you are so noble and dedicated to your beliefs then take up arms and face us like men.

We do not bomb you from above.   We do not target people indiscriminately.   We do not resort to fear and loathing as defense mechanisms.   We do not injure the innocents.   We shake hands of those that greet us.   We visit schools and institutions.   We work hand-in-hand with the transitional authority to help rebuild this unfortunate nation that has had more than enough hardship and suffering.   In order to assist in this way we sacrifice our own personal safety - and do so willingly.   THAT is why we aren't looking down on people from the relative safety of armoured vehicles   

We will gladly meet you in a dark alley mano-o-mano and settle this dispute in an honourable fashion.   If you continue in this vein you will not beat us............................


----------



## Doug VT (29 Jan 2004)

Thank you, my Airborne brother.  Your words mean a lot to me.  It felt good to see you there.

I wrote my last post while well into my "2 beerz", I was tempted to delete it after I read it the next day, but that‘s what I thought, that‘s what I felt.  Sometimes I feel like I missed some things, like I should have done some things that I didn‘t.  I don‘t know how we made it through all that.  My friends in the jeep that walked were so very lucky, I looked at the jeep again today....they‘re so very lucky.  I know that I can depend on any of the members of the Parachute Company when push comes to shove, I know that they will be there for me.  I know that even our newest non-Para augmenties have been assimilated and have become Paratroopers, like Ex told me earlier today "They‘ve earned their wings the hard way".  It‘s a state of mind.


----------



## Marauder (29 Jan 2004)

Jesus guys, I don‘t even know what to say.
Godspeed CPL Murphy, and RIP.
The rest of you, keep the tripwires tight, and get back to Pet in one piece.


----------



## JasonH (29 Jan 2004)

May the road rise to meet you; May the wind blow at your back; May the sun shine warmly on your face. 
May the rains fall softy on your field; And until we meet againâ â€Until we meet again... 
May God hold you in the palm of His hand.


----------



## Lexi (29 Jan 2004)

There isn‘t much that I can come to say at the moment, feeling the sadness that I am. All I can say is that I hope the men that have passed on in those terrible events have at last found peace and salvation, and that those who were injured will have a speedy recovery. I hope that those people died knowing that someone somewhere looked up to them and that they were loved by people they didn‘t even know existed. I look up to these men, I idolize them, they‘re my heroes. As childish and as corny as it may sound, it‘s the bare truth. Not only that, but I _loved_  them. I really hope they‘ve found peace and hapiness.. God knows they deserved it.


----------



## JasonH (29 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by excoelis:
> [qb]We do not bomb you from above.  We do not target people indiscriminately.  We do not resort to fear and loathing as defense mechanisms.  We do not injure the innocents.  We shake hands of those that greet us.  We visit schools and institutions.  We work hand-in-hand with the transitional authority to help rebuild this unfortunate nation that has had more than enough hardship and suffering.  In order to assist in this way we sacrifice our own personal safety - and do so willingly.  THAT is why we aren‘t looking down on people from the relative safety of armoured vehicles
> 
> We will gladly meet you in a dark alley mano-o-mano and settle this dispute in an honourable fashion.  If you continue in this vein you will not beat us............................ [/qb]


I agree totally and I specially agree with your closeing comments... I wish you guys the best


----------



## Lexi (30 Jan 2004)

I read about Cpl Jamie Murphy in the paper today, and cried. Right there in front of my younger sister. She looked up at me and said, "Why are you crying?" When I told her about Cpl. Murpy she did a half laugh and said, "Why cry about someone you didn‘t know?"
How can you explain it, furthermore to a nine year old? I pray that such heart-breaking occurences will be fewer in number as this war goes on, and I also pray that you who are out there make it back here alright. 

God bless the soldiers.


----------



## Doug VT (30 Jan 2004)

Oh Lexi I hope so too, you should cry, because Jamie has done so much more then any of us.  I am crying for him now, Jamie, what the ****, this is not fair, I will never forget you, my friend.


----------



## Franko (30 Jan 2004)

Doug...when you and I get back to Pet...we‘re going to Yogi‘s for a few.

Couldn‘t watch the memorial...too hard to watch. Reminds me of Jim Ogilvie‘s funeral(Roto 3 RCR BG)

Regards


----------

